# more plants for pickup



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am in the process of redoing the low tech tank and have some plants for pickup.

Many varietys of crypts
A huge red rubin sword (basketball sized)
Bacopa (a little bit)
Limno (a little bit)

Things I am looking for if you have any extras
Riccia
Mosses
Ferns

Pm me if interested and you can swing by and pick some up.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I decided to keep the sword everything else still available


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have bags of Christmas, java and flame moss I've been collecting. I pobably have riccia too. I'll be around tomorrow if you want to pick some up. Don't want to give it all away, but would be happy to share some.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

MacFan said:


> I have bags of Christmas, java and flame moss I've been collecting. I pobably have riccia too. I'll be around tomorrow if you want to pick some up. Don't want to give it all away, but would be happy to share some.


Thanks for the offer Mac but I will be busy with the other tanks today. Maybe another time as I have been looking for some (riccia) for a while now.

Crypts are still available people. I would sure love to give these wonderful plants away to someone who can use them. I dont mind throwing away the other stuff but these are some awesome crypts.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

all plants are gone


----------

